# Intrest free loan with large Dept Store



## Tired Paul (29 Feb 2012)

Apologies if this is in the wrong thread but this is the story so far.

Back in Oct 2011 we bought a 3 piece suite from a large dept store on intrest free credit over 24 months. Paid €400 deposit with balance spread over the reamining 24 months. All this was to kick in on arrival of the furniture.
Due to unforseen circumstances the furniture was not delivered until mid November. Just past the 1st due date for the 1st instalment to be paid. The store rang us and asked weather we wanted to put off our first payment until after delivery or did we want to continue with normal payment date. I told to stick with the normal payment date. Furniture arrived as planned - no problem.
Checked the bank on line and nothing was taken form our account. This went for a few weeks and we thought they would take it out the next month. In December, nothing taken out. Rang the store and after a bit of expalining to different members of staff we were told there was an error on our proposal form. Went back to the store, filled out new form.
To date nothing has been taken from our account for the furniture. Just wondering have we slipped through an admin error, should we tell the store again, are we going to be faced with a large deduction in one go, if we tell the store will our 24 month intrest free term be from when the furntiure was delivered or from when the first payment is made.
Any ideas.
Thanks.


----------



## Bronte (1 Mar 2012)

Tired Paul said:


> To date nothing has been taken from our account for the furniture. Just wondering have we slipped through an admin error, should we tell the store again, .


 
I would definitely go and speak to the store again, and follow up with a letter.  In addition I'd be bringing the payments direct to the store or saving that money so that you are not hit with an unexpected bill.  But if it's the store's admin error I would expect that they would be flexible and only commence your payments now.


----------



## Tired Paul (1 Mar 2012)

Cheers bronte, will keep you posted.


----------



## Tired Paul (16 Aug 2012)

Apologies for throwing this out there again but this is really annoying. We are now into month 10 of our purchase and as of yet nothing has been withdrawn from our account.
We spoke to the store manager and explained the story. We spoke to Barcleys UK (they are doing the finance with the store) and explained our story. We emailed our details again (this is the 4th time all this has been done). And still nothing.
Can anyone shed light on this case for us - 
1. Do we have claim on the goods yet ( i don't think we do)
2. Are we going to be hit with an overall bill (we have been putting the monthly payments away just in case).
3. If they start taking payments next month for example - are still entitled to the 24 months intrest free credit.

Short of popping into the store and paying them directly myself I don;t know what to do or where to go.

Any ideas anybody (or should I just keep stum and hope I've got a free suite of furniture !!!!!!!!!!!!! lol)


----------



## alexandra123 (16 Aug 2012)

Keep stum and put the money in a separate account incase they come looking. 
Why are you chasing it so hard ? You have already contacted them 4 times. If they want the money they will come after you


----------



## Tired Paul (16 Aug 2012)

Thanks guys,

I've never before being in a suituation like this and it bugs me thinking others get harrassed over owing pennies. I agree with keeping stum and if they don't come looking for it at least we'll have a few quid extra away.


----------



## Bronte (17 Aug 2012)

The company you are dealing with sound like they will go broke if they carry on as you've outlined.  I agree with Alex on how to proceed as you've done more than enough.


----------



## Tired Paul (17 Aug 2012)

Thanks all. Will take your advice and stay stum about the whole lot. But I wll keep evidence of our attempts to contact them.


----------



## Black Sheep (17 Aug 2012)

Is this one of those deals where you pay nothing in the first year and the payments kick in thereafter.

Have you got receipt for the deposit and were there T&C's attached


----------



## Tired Paul (20 Aug 2012)

Have all the required documents inculding a cover letter from Barcleys UK as to when the first payment was due to commence. This would have been December 10th 2011 and then the 10th of every month after that. There would be 23 further monthly payments after this date. This was no way one of those deals where the first year is free. Still waiting but have changed my tune a bit - if the have screwed up and "forgotten" about me then so be it - their mistake.


----------



## Black Sheep (20 Aug 2012)

Looks like you have a 3 piece suite for E400


----------



## Tired Paul (21 Aug 2012)

Sure does Black Sheep. Will hold tough on contacting them again but knowing my luck now there be a letter in the post any time soon.


----------

